# Thermostat Calibration



## Groundhog (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a King KBP2406 electric heater in my shop (220V, 57oo watt). When the thermostat is set to 40° (the lowest position) the temperature in the shop is more like 50-52°.  I would like to keep the shop colder (above freezing) for economy when it is unoccupied.
According to King's parts data the thermostat is a 3 wire liquid filled bulb type.
To save me from having to take it down and look for myself, does anyone know it there is a provision for calibration or adjustment of this thermostat?


----------



## tq60 (Dec 26, 2016)

Simply turn it until it switches and measure the ambient temp where it is.

Still air can hold heat a bit and if is a mercury switch then if not level it can be off and most can be adjusted either via factory directions and screws or pliers or shifting from level.

Before messing with it place a thermometer next to the thermostat would see what the area is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitter Bill (Dec 26, 2016)

Had same problem with my shop. I had a Sears mercury switch t-stat, pulled the cover off to see mercury switch, mounted it with one screw, saw which direction the switch had to go. Took a guess and tightened it down. Took about 3 tries to get it at 35 degrees. Put in another screw, good to go. I used it for 6 or 7 years. At least half of everyone that came to my shop said, "Did you know your thermostat crooked? (about 20 degrees off of level) Aw crap I must have bumped it.... Last year my neighbor said he couldn't stand it any longer and gave me an electronic model that went to 40 degrees.  Long story short, it will work fine if mounted out of plumb..
Bill


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 26, 2016)

Bill,
A crooked thermostat would drive me crazy - I'm too OCD! Anyway. this one is not a mercury switch (at least by the brochure) but has a bulb like a thermocouple and it is built into the heater. But thanks!!

TQ,
I'm sure of the temperature via infrared gun all over the shop (including at the thermostat).


----------



## KBeitz (May 12, 2018)

You don't need to crook the whole thermostat ... Just the spring the mercury switch is on...


----------



## Groundhog (May 12, 2018)

Repeat - it is NOT a mercury switch. It is in no way mechanical - so repositioning it has no effect. There is no spring, lever. tiny gear or cam because it is not mechanical. Nothing to tinker with.

But thank you all for the input.


----------

